# 405 winchester bullets anyone?



## spencerhenry (Dec 22, 2009)

i have a model 95 winchester in 405, and dont want to spend a fortune on bullets. does anyone on here cast bullets for the 405? the 405 is kind of a bastard size, .410 for jacketed bullets. maybe go .411 or .412 for cast. right now for plinking loads i use 41 mag pistol bullets. huge case with almost no powder in it, i use pillow filling to keep the small charge up against the primer. they shoot awesome, but i want to load some real bullets, like maybe in the 260 to 300 grain range. anybody cast them and want to sell them, or maybe sell a mold?


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes the .405 win is supposed to have a Bore Die of .412 but the new Ruger 1s seem to have a tight bore. I have a Lee 240 gr .410 mould that actually cast bullets that are closer to 250 grs with hard alloy they come out a perfect .4105 For my model 57 Smith . That mould is the heaviest I have been able to find that I could afford lol. Problem is it has been discontinued but you might be able to find one sitting on a dealers shelf as the 41 mag is not that popular.
I was going to buy a .405 But I decided to stick with the 45/70 as whats the use if I can't get bullets heaver than 300grs? I have a old 95 win in .405 that has new life since the Hornady 300gr bullet came out but dam the dies are expensive and I still want at least a 350 gr bullet for it.
Lee can make you a custom mould for about $200.00 best to swage your bore and find out what die it really is if your going to shoot cast bullets. I am going to give the .41 pistol bullets a try in the old 95 I have been thinking about it for a long time say at least 20 years!And when Ruger brought it back I bought a set of dies and have been shooting the 300gr Hornady.


----------

